# different day, same thing, better pics! oh babyyyy



## iiifugaziii (May 30, 2006)

Heya again. This is pretty much the same thing as i posted yesterday, except just different colors on the bottom. (canary yellow & swimming) and I put lashes on. I have better pictures this time though so I thought I'd post again!


----------



## burnthemaps (May 30, 2006)

Wow, that is stunning on you, wish I could pull it off.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 30, 2006)

Wow that looks gorgeous


----------



## aziajs (May 30, 2006)

That is really nice.  I wish I could do that.


----------



## slvrlips (May 30, 2006)

I like this look 
very nice


----------



## Shimmer (May 30, 2006)

you look like a barbie!


----------



## Wishie88 (May 30, 2006)

Wow!
Those colors are surprisingly amazing together!
I never thought Yellow and Green would go well with purple, but they do.


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2006)

you look amazing and mm mm mm i love your hair!


----------



## hinna (May 30, 2006)

So pretty. I love your hair too. 

I'd love to know what foundation and blusher you used!


----------



## Juneplum (May 30, 2006)

ur back!!!!! ur STUNNING!!!! great to see u posting your fotd's again hot mama!


----------



## gRiZeLda (May 30, 2006)

Pllllease Let Us Know What You Used. Those Lashes? Where Did U Get Them? I Want Some! Ur Hair.....ur Just Beautiful!


----------



## laurenmo88 (May 30, 2006)

this look is definately OH BABY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...what do you use for your brows? or are they god given perfect...lucky


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 30, 2006)

That looks sooooo hot! I am loving it!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 30, 2006)

That is gooooorrrrgeous.  I think I may have to copy this sometime.


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 30, 2006)

Oh, AND I love your hair. I wish mine looked like that.


----------



## smiles4c (May 30, 2006)

wow, that's hot! :O


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 30, 2006)

you guys are all WAY too friendly !! (but i like it...) Here's what I used on my face for those who didn't see the other post::
Oil control lotion, Select Spf foundation, Blot Powder. Well Dressed blush w/ Soft Dew beauty powder. I think I had luminary on my lips with a little bit of flusterose lustreglass on top!
and i just straightened my bangs and curled the rest with a curling iron, and then i pin it up with bobby pins and leave it in for like 10 min. (and my hair's super dry and damaged.. so it stays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS- the lashes are cheap-o ones that i bought but if you get like, #3s or #20 or #2 they would look even better than that!


----------



## Parishoon (May 30, 2006)

this is just amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what kinda camera do you have?  is it an SLR?  the pics came out so clear & detailed, the first one looks like a magazine before the photoshopping


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 30, 2006)

my camera is a 2-year old, bulky, kodak!! i want a sony really bad. I just used the up-close option on the camera (I don't know the right name for it). but if you don't get just the right lighting the pics come out kinda weird :/ 
oh yeah- and someone asked what I used in my brows-- lingering brow pencil


----------



## Parishoon (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_my camera is a 2-year old, bulky, kodak!! i want a sony really bad. I just used the up-close option on the camera (I don't know the right name for it). but if you don't get just the right lighting the pics come out kinda weird :/ 
oh yeah- and someone asked what I used in my brows-- lingering brow pencil_

 
ahh macro, I'm impressed by the 2yo camera.  You've got mu skills & good photography ones too (we'll ignore the fact there were probably 1000bazillion pics taken to get the couple good ones)


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Parishoon* 
_ahh macro, I'm impressed by the 2yo camera.  You've got mu skills & good photography ones too (we'll ignore the fact there were probably 1000bazillion pics taken to get the couple good ones)_

 
hahaha... exactly!!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (May 30, 2006)

That looks awesome!


----------



## theleopardcake (May 30, 2006)

amazing. lovely lashes btw.


----------



## kimb (May 30, 2006)

this is absolutely awesome!!! Good look! im gonna copy it soon


----------



## Tonitra (May 30, 2006)

Wow! This is gorgeous. I seriously just had a jaw-dropping moment of awe. That and you've just given me some inspiration to pull out stars n rockets tomorrow. Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## ShirleyK (May 31, 2006)

You look great, well done...


----------



## meowgoezdacow (May 31, 2006)

you and your makeup are GORGEOUS. however, i think your nose piercing kills it all, it doesn't match with your face~ your face is so feminine~!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gRiZeLda* 
_Pllllease Let Us Know What You Used. Those Lashes? Where Did U Get Them? I Want Some! Ur Hair.....ur Just Beautiful!_

 
I 2nd everything above!!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meowgoezdacow* 
_you and your makeup are GORGEOUS. however, i think your nose piercing kills it all, it doesn't match with your face~ your face is so feminine~!_

 
aw well that's a bummer you think that. I really like my nose piercing though. and I like the contrast of the feminine face and the ring in my nose


----------



## bellaetoile (May 31, 2006)

that's absolutely gorgeous!
you are really talented!
and i love the lashes, and the peircing!


----------



## MacVirgin (May 31, 2006)

This is absolutely gorgeous! i dont think people are just being nice. You look/are stunning!!


----------



## 2_pink (May 31, 2006)

Those lashes look awesome =)


----------



## Bianca (May 31, 2006)

OMG!! I love the purple!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mymla (May 31, 2006)

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 31, 2006)

Very pretty, i like the colors u used


----------



## KhoOoDi (May 31, 2006)

u r so pretty girl!!
nice look i like it ... very frishing!!!!


----------



## fredinbed (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_aw well that's a bummer you think that. I really like my nose piercing though. and I like the contrast of the feminine face and the ring in my nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i love the piercing too. usually i really dislike them but the fact that everything else is so girly makes it really interesting and different. you have such a symmetrical face too (what people find subconsciously attractive) and that i think the ring really plays it up. 

to put it in fewer words, i'm insanely jealous of you


----------



## Luxurious (May 31, 2006)

pretty


----------



## lightnlovly (May 31, 2006)

That is Fab girl!!!  Those lashes look awesome on you!


----------



## XoXo (May 31, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 31, 2006)

Looks absolutely lovely.


----------



## Ranjana (Jun 1, 2006)

That's stunning make-up. Where's the thread that show's how it's done?


----------



## hundove (Jun 1, 2006)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SOOOOOOOOOOO stunning!!!
Where did you learn to put makeup like that?
How did you make the eyeshadow formed above the crease like that? 
Please tell me..pretty pleaaaaaaaaaase!!!
You look beautiful and I LOve your lips...shape and size


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 2, 2006)

this is stunning doll<3


----------



## black_crx (Jun 2, 2006)

I am so jealous! You are perfect!


----------



## makeup freak (Jun 2, 2006)

wooooooooooow this is charming, what did you you use for the lips?


----------



## angelica (Jul 25, 2006)

This color combo is great, I love this one too


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 25, 2006)

you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 25, 2006)

I love it!!

The colors rock!!!  I wonder if I could pull it off??


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 25, 2006)

Those colors look great on you


----------



## michall8 (Jul 25, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 25, 2006)

wow. so pretty. love the mu and the hair


----------

